# Looking for Guidance



## MKN1990 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello, I am a 28 year old male who has been married for about 2 years. My reason for being here is because I am seeking guidance online issues in my marriage. I am open to any input that is available regardless of how direct it may be, I am seeking the truth.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

MKN1990 said:


> Hello, I am a 28 year old male who has been married for about 2 years. My reason for being here is because I am seeking guidance online issues in my marriage. I am open to any input that is available regardless of how direct it may be, I am seeking the truth.


we would be glad to help but we need more to go on


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yep, welcome aboard MKN1990! What's the problem?


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome. Please start a thread in the most appropriate forum, and you will get a lot of advice/help. You will get our opinions--varied and with our biases. No cursing or rudeness, but directness is common.


----------

